# My first peptide cycle. IGF-DES + IGF LR3 and MGF(non peg)



## Thatgymguy (May 23, 2015)

Can I first say that doing research into dosage and protocol of peptides is horrible. Every single thread and every single forum has something different. So I'm hoping what I suggest sounds good and "peptide vets" can offer their critique 

Firstly my background + stats

29 yrs old
2 x AAS cycles under my belt(not doing another for a while)
185cm
88 kilos
15.6% BF

I train 6-7 times a week(I do have a rest day, sometimes I might train twice in the day) - I like to try and train every muscle group twice a week.

Onto the good stuff. I was thinking of just doing a IGF1-LR3 + MGF combo, but im interested in these "igf pumps" with DES. So let me know if all the IGF1 is overkill. Money is a factor so i'm not running really high doses. 

Here it is-

-60mcg IGF DES injected IM bi lat(30mcg each side) into muscles being trained 10 mins before workout

Protien + carb shake during workout? or will this ruin the MGF pwo?

-15 mins PWO - 200mcg MGF split into 100mcg doses into muscles trained.

-30 mins post MGF shots, 50mcg IGF1 LR3 in just the one IM shot.

-First PWO meal 30 mins after IGF1 LR3 shot????


Another random question, if i'm training 2 x muscle groups during the workout(for example chest/bi's) should I split the 200mcg MGF into 4 x 50mcg doses to go in both muscle groups, left and right sides???


I appreciate the help.
Gymguy


----------



## gh0st (Dec 1, 2015)

-15 mins post work out for your MGF injections is to soon. Let your body utilize its own natural MGF before you blunt it with adding in exogenous MGF! I'd say wait about 30-40mins TOPS then use the MGF 100mcg bi laterlally. You should do micro injctions. Meaning take 100mcg each side....backload with extra BA water and inject multpity tmes into mult area of the muscle. Example. if doing tricepts. Do two injeections into each head of your tricepts. Maybe even three ijections into the largest head. So thats about 5-6 injections into your tricepts post work out. If you dont know what backloading is. its basically drawing up the 100mcg of MGF...then drawing up more BA water into the slin pin so you have basically a full slin pin to work with. Injection into mutpily spot in you tricept. You will get th best results using this method. One injection isnt going to give you the effect u want and wont speread the peptide out throw the whole muscle!

If using the LR3 wait 30 mins after the MGF micro injects like u stated. You got that right. You can do this sub-q or IM. I like to do everything IM dierectly into muscles worked.

Protien and carb shake will not efect the MGF pwo!


Also if doing the DES pre work out at 50-60mcg bi lat....i would DEF 100% suggest doing micro injections also for the best results and best pumps! Doing just one injection into the muscle about to be trained is not going to give you the effect you want and get the most out of the peptide. It will just grow pretty much that small 2-3 inch area you injected into. USe mutiply pins if you need to!

Does this help?


----------



## gh0st (Dec 1, 2015)

damn...this is old post this guy is prob long gone..no one could of helped reasure the poor guy? we dont have many peptide gurus here.i can tell already!


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 22, 2016)

Was just wondering how everything worked out for you I know this is an old forum.


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 27, 2016)

Yea ↑↑↑↑ ↑↑↑↑↑↑


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 27, 2016)

Would love to know if people are making real gains with the spot injections of igf


----------



## gh0st (Feb 29, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Would love to know if people are making real gains with the spot injections of igf



I have made considerable gains with spot injections. As i stated above!

DES is best used intra workout. You get AMAZING pumps. Pre wo is good to.

LR3 is good pre wo or post wo.
I ALWAYS inject IM. Forget about using lr3 sub-q!!! You can use it sub q but research has shown it's best used IM!

You won't know til you try it for your self. If its your first go with IGF. I'd try DES pre or intra workout!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 29, 2016)

dude unless your getting stuff from a real guy, idk how much time, cash, energy i spend doing this.  

Ive already tried to prove all the older cats wrong doing the same.  they won.


----------

